# This is Pete...



## Ravian (Mar 16, 2016)

This is Pete, he is my first bird. I found him about 6 weeks ago and he was almost hit by a car in front of me. He couldn't fly and I thought he was hurt. I grabbed him from the middle of the road with the help of a kind stranger who looked at me with a cross between "you're crazy" and "lucky bird" in his eyes. 
I am lucky enough to have a friend who used to breed pigeons. I took him to her and she said he was a baby. Not a little baby but not an adult. 
He's doing great and he is beautiful and spirited. She said with his unique coloring he may have trouble not ending up as hawk food. Would you say that is probably the case?? 
I think he is very beautiful and I now his baby "peep" sounds have have changed to this very cool sounds he makes, I could listen to him all day. 
Is there anything I can give him as a treat? Also do I need to give him things so he can build a nest?? I feel like that may make him more comfortable but I don't know, I've never had a pigeon. 
Thanks for any help and advice


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No pic? Don't know what color he is.
He doesn't need nesting materials as a young bird won't be building a nest. As a treat he may like chopped unsalted peanuts once he views them as food. Chopped up kale and very small pieces of chopped carrots and things like that are good for them.


----------



## Ravian (Mar 16, 2016)

I tried to upload photos of him but I cannot get it to work. I tried to make my profile photo one of him but it keeps saying "file upload failed". He looks like the pigeons if you image search "piebald pigeon" but not exactly the same.


----------



## Ravian (Mar 16, 2016)

Okay, I think I've got it...


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Beautiful,bird! Am glad you rescued him.


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

Wire floors are not comfortable for pigeons who forage off the ground and like to walk on the floor. Their natural habitat are cliff walls and rocks, not trees. 

First I would get a book on pigeon keeping and read it. They can be kept in cages but IMO, they do better and act more natural in a larger area they can fly up and back and forth in.


----------



## Ravian (Mar 16, 2016)

Thank you for the advice, he is actually going to my friends outside aviary in the next couple of weeks. Will newspapers be okay for him to walk around on until then??


----------



## Trish in Dallas (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes, newspaper will be helpful and will keep his toes above the bars of the floor. He's a beautiful bird! Glad he's going to an aviary where he'll have room to fly.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

he's so handsome!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Nice looking bird. 
Lucky bird and lucky you as well to be saved from the middle of the road. 
Don't try to put yourself in danger as you can save many more lives if you do okay.
He is truly lucky to be rescued from the place of danger tho.
Thanks for your care and concern for him.


----------

